# Meteoclimatic (Site renovado)



## HotSpot (8 Mai 2008 às 20:16)

Boas,

Estive agora a navegar pelo www.meteoclimatic.com e está muito interessante com a cara lavada.

Dados novos, grafismo novo, risco de incêndio, gráficos no detalhe de cada estação e records do dia, 7 dias e ano fáceis de consultar.


----------

